# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess this guy

## Hauteville



----------


## John Doe

> 


Southern European? Italian? Spanish? Looks like Cesare Borgia from the English series ''The Borgias''.

----------


## Hauteville

Other pic.

----------


## John Doe

> Other pic.


Here he looks more northern.

----------


## Hauteville

Other guessing? :)

----------


## Hauteville

However he is south european.

----------


## John Doe

> However he is south european.


Italian and/or Spanish?

----------


## Hauteville

Italian yes, from which region he is for you?

----------


## John Doe

> Italian yes, from which region he is for you?


My ancestors came from Germany and Poland, but me being Ashkenazi Jewish, I don't know if that's the best description.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Italian yes, from which region he is for you?


From anywhere in Italy.

----------


## oreo_cookie

Probably Tuscan?

----------


## Hauteville

No he is sicilian and very common face. http://www.transfermarkt.it/emanuele.../spieler/22268

----------


## oreo_cookie

He looks slightly like Adam Levine actually, who is a mixture of English and Ashkenazi Jewish. For a Sicilian, this guy looks somewhat more northern/western than average.

----------


## Hauteville

He is not atypical at all and pretty average.

----------


## Mars

> He looks slightly like Adam Levine actually, who is a mixture of English and Ashkenazi Jewish. For a Sicilian, this guy looks somewhat more northern/western than average.


He looks basically pan-italian, actually. Dudes like him are not unusual among sicilians.

----------


## oreo_cookie

He doesn't look very "Mediterranean" is all.

----------


## TrickleDownEffect

His face is typical for a Sicilian

----------


## Hauteville

> His face is typical for a Sicilian


Yes by the most common in our city.

----------


## srdceleva

some kind of southern european i would guess, could be jugo or bulgarian, also possibly italian or spanish. I havent looked at the other comments yet lets see if i was correct :)

----------


## Korbyn

Al Pacino is Sicilian Italian:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Pacino

John Oates:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Oates

from Hall & Oates:

"Oates was born in New York City. His mother, Ann De Palma, was an Italian immigrant originally from Salerno. His father, Al Oates, was born to an English father and Gibraltarian mother, who claimed ancient Moorish heritage.[4] He was raised in North Wales, Pennsylvania, a suburb of Philadelphia."

I can definitely see the Southern look in John Oates. Astonishing that he is half Italian and a quarter Gibraltarian. He looks more North African to me than Frank Zappa:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Zappa

Zappa was born in Baltimore, Maryland. His mother, Rose Marie (née Colimore), was of Italian (more specifically, her family was from Naples and Sicily) and Frenchancestry; his father, Francis Vincent Zappa, was an immigrant from Partinico, Sicily, with Greek and Arab ancestry. [nb 2] Zappa, the eldest of four children, was raised in an Italian-American household where Italian was often spoken by his grandparents.

----------


## Mike94

Portuguese?

----------


## Balkan1992

Italian,spanish or portuguese (mediterranean)

----------

